# Ski-ing, the truely best sport in existence



## Zero (Dec 10, 2014)

OK, those that have recently gone through being under piles of snow might not be quite in the mood, but who out there is getting "psyched to the maximus" (whatever that means) about the impending ski season?

More importantly, can anyone let me know their recommended go-to ski jacket for mainly on-piste but a bit of back-country action?  Annoyingly, I have been cutting back in size so now my jackets are like bloody tents on me so need to buy something for this season.

I want a jacket with a good shell and that offers decent insulation and also thermo properties also and with some decent movement/elasticity.

I used to have money and vanity so have a lovely set of black kjus ski pants but now am broke (kids, mortgage) so am looking at a mid-expense kind of rig for the jacket.

And where are you planning to ski this year?

Much obliged.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey Zero, like you I am really ready to get skiing this year.  Cannot wait to get out on the hills. 

I usually layer and wear spyder products.  I actually have a fairly light coat but it is great at keeping me warm.


----------



## Zero (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah, it's what makes Winter.

Thanks Brian, much obliged!   I have been looking at Spyder but never had that brand before.  Am going to try out an Ortovox and a Schoeffel jacket this week also.

Question, given you layer, if you go back-country do you take a small back pack for when you need to ditch layers if over-heating? 

I have never really layered much with ski-ing but it seems to be more and more the way these days.

Bring on the powder.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 10, 2014)

the last time i went skiing i just got off tge lift and was about to head down the trail when one of my friends had the idea "turn around for a picture!" so i turned around  and i started sliding backwards, hit a tree and rolled off to the side. luckily the hill wasnt too steep other wise i might have rolled further down the hill


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey Zero, I do not take a backpack.  Since I layer with long underwear, long sleeve shirt, spyder jack, if I get to hot I just take the jacket off and because it is light weight I can tie it around my waste.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 10, 2014)

Donald1 I had a similar experience minus hitting the tree.  I was on a double black diamond and making extremely tight cuts.  One time I cut to hard and walla I am skiing backwards.  So to make a long story short I survived and afterwards figured I better teach myself to ski backwards very well.  Now, on an easier slop it is some thing I really like to do!  (at my age I am always choosing the easier slopes)


----------



## Zero (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks Brian, that gives me more to think about on options, much obliged.  When I was a young buck we used to sometimes ski in just a t-shirt (obviously with pants!) for a laugh on the beautiful sunny days but over in Europe I find it gets just that much colder so it's not an option!!

Skiing backwards just makes it more fun! : )


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2014)

Good news is that our local ski resort opens this weekend in Las Vegas.  I cannot wait to hit those hills and then go to some even bigger resorts this year!


----------



## K-man (Dec 11, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Good news is that our local ski resort opens this weekend in Las Vegas.  I cannot wait to hit those hills and then go to some even bigger resorts this year!


Mmm! You're making me salivate. I remember skiing the 'Powder Keg' at Breckenridge a whiłe back. Powder up to your waist.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2014)

I love powder and we have that a plenty just next door in Utah.  I love it when I can see my ski's only intermittently.  That at 30 minute long runs!  Our local skiing is typically not to powdery but..... half the time you can ski in a long sleeve t-shirt which is always fun.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2014)

It has been awhile since I have skied in Colorado and I need to do that.  Maybe ski during the day and train with my friend Bob Orlando in the night.  That just might be the ticket if I can get the wife on board with it!


----------



## Zero (Dec 12, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It has been awhile since I have skied in Colorado and I need to do that.  Maybe ski during the day and train with my friend Bob Orlando in the night.  That just might be the ticket if I can get the wife on board with it!


Training at night, sure.  But don't forget the night skiing!  Something very serene and tranquil about night skiing.  One of my best skiing memories was skiing down the mountain as night was falling after the lifts had stopped with some very good buds; every now and then you or a mate in front would clip a rock and you'd see orange sparks from the edges.  great times.


----------



## Buka (Dec 12, 2014)

Skiers are all crazy.  Going fast down a hill, standing up on flat, slippery boards on your feet. That's nuts. 

This guy must be your king.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2014)

*That is crazy but I bet it would be fun*.  Maybe a little more excitement than I would be looking for at this stage in my life.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2014)

Zero said:


> Training at night, sure.  But don't forget the night skiing!  Something very serene and tranquil about night skiing.  One of my best skiing memories was skiing down the mountain as night was falling after the lifts had stopped with some very good buds; every now and then you or a mate in front would clip a rock and you'd see orange sparks from the edges.  great times.



Night time skiing is spectacular.  Particularly right at dusk.  However, I have become a lover to warmth so I like skiing during the day better now!


----------



## Zero (Dec 12, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *That is crazy but I bet it would be fun*.  Maybe a little more excitement than I would be looking for at this stage in my life.


When I saw the first part I was, for sure, I would go for that and then you get to see just how narrow that line gets!!  : )  Awesome.


----------



## Carol (Dec 12, 2014)

Back country skiing is very different than going on-piste, so best to be geared up a bit differently.  

You'll get a lot of use out of a good GoreTex ski parka.  Brands are often a matter of preference.  Brian mentioned Spyder, I have a Spyder jacket and a Millet parka.  I like them both.    On really cold (subzero F) days, I have layered the jacket under the parka.

Once you get in to the back country, a packable down jacket or parka is a must.  Down is lighter and warmer than any sort of synthetic or polyfill, and its extra insulating properties are very important if conditions change or you otherwise get caught in an unexpected scenario.

Bring a complete change of clothes with you in the back country to keep in your car, even if they aren't ideal (too big, etc.)   When my hiking partner got in to trouble last year while skiing, I would have done just about anything to have dry, warm clothes to change in to so I could go back up to help her.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2014)

Four to seven inches of snow coming down at our local resort.  Will be hitting the slopes next weekend!


----------



## Takai (Dec 13, 2014)

Haven't been on a set of ski's in years. I was strictly Cross Country though. Great work-out and I never had to worry about trees and boulders jumping out in front of me.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2014)

Love cross country skiing as well but it has been a long time.  My wife likes snow shoeing so that is what we like to do the most!


----------



## K-man (Dec 13, 2014)

Well you guys can stick to the cold stuff. I was kayaking this morning and the water was warm. Surfing the rapids in beautiful sunshine.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 14, 2014)

You are completely wrong. The best sport in the world is SCUBA diving. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## K-man (Dec 14, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> You are completely wrong. The best sport in the world is SCUBA diving.
> 
> 
> Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


You make it very hard to argue.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 14, 2014)

Okay, okay don't rub it in as I love kayaking and scuba diving as well!   Believe it or not I wish it was warmer here in Vegas right now as well!   I am missing that 100 degree heat right about now!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay, okay don't rub it in as I love kayaking and scuba diving as well!   Believe it or not I wish it was warmer here in Vegas right now as well!   I am missing that 100 degree heat right about now!


 
Brian. I agree with you on many things but I just don't think I will ever miss 100 degree heat


----------



## Takai (Dec 14, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Love cross country skiing as well but it has been a long time.  My wife likes snow shoeing so that is what we like to do the most!



I have definitely considered getting into this but, I just don't seem to ever find the time.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 22, 2014)

Just off the local skiing mountain here in Las Vegas.  Beautiful weather, great people and some very fun runs today!


----------



## K-man (Dec 22, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Just off the local skiing mountain here in Las Vegas.  Beautiful weather, great people and some very fun runs today!


 
Making the most of emoticons available I hope this conveys envy and a sense of contemplation.  And, still green, happiness for you ... and then I think, in seven months time we'll have snow again.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 22, 2014)

It's snowing here today, and the ski fans are happy.
But in 50 days, we will be lying on the sun on Cozumel. When we're above the surface of the water, at any rate.
Here's one reason why SCUBA is better than skiing...

After skiing...




After SCUBA...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 22, 2014)

Nobody is knocking water sports especially me because I love to scuba, kayak, paddle board, etc. 

It is funny here in the valley as I was wearing shorts and a t-shirt this morning before going skiing.  Then up in the mountains with snow and ski gear.  Then back down off the mountain and it is jeans and t-shirt weather.  Very strange but fun!


----------



## K-man (Dec 22, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> After SCUBA...
> View attachment 19121



... and that will make you a worn out, tired, *dirty* old fat man.


----------

